# Roelani and her Adventure. [Picture Heavy]



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well today mommy decided to take me on a car adventure!! I love those!! 

























I started off my journey on the window watching a lot of green stuff pass by.









Omg! Those scared me so much. I heard train tracks can be dangerous.









The big scary monster turned out to be just a car mommy said..









The first store I saw was called Rodgers Video.









Then I got to see Tim Hortons! I've always wanted to go there.. Mommy says she is addicted.









Then I caught a slight glimpse of Kelsey's.

















Then we stopped at the money machine for a while.









I saw something but I forget what it was now... darn..









On the way out we came to this biiig store.









Turned out to be Sobeys!

















Then I pooped on mommy's lap.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

On the way home I saw some huge nests!









And the biggest play stand I ever saw!









...And the biggest water dish, too!









I turned my head for one second..









And before I knew it I was back at home. Ah well, that was a really fun adventure!



Enjoy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that sure was a big adventure!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She must have been tuckered out after all that traveling


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh now that is adorable did ya'll get any wierd looks having a bird peering out ur car window?

like ppl do with dogs sittin in thier passenger seats, and hanging out windows etc lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwwww how nice of you to take her travelling


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha thanks guys. A lot of people look at us weird.. I here a lot of people say "is that a bird?"

It's quite amusing.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! That was a big adventure for a little birdy!! Lovely photos.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww that is so cute I cant wait to take Dora on her first outing I must remember to take the camera lol the best thing is watching peoples faces on the bus when I was taking Houdini to the vets if any of the emergency services went past that was it he let everyone no he was there and then we had the is that a cockatoo lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  That was one big adventure


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photos of the big adventure. :thumbu:

Very creative dialog.

Did Roelani have to take a nap after her big outing?


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

So cute. I love the descriptions.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

OMG that was funny!!! I can't wait to get my tiel!! Arrggg!!

But I'm having patience waiting for the bird of my dreams...lol

You could have been driving through my neighborhood! Ok well except for the Kelsey's... we don't have one of those yet... but everything else! In fact we have more Tim's Horton's per capita than anywhere else in Canada!

I love the pics and dialogue, it made my day!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Hehe thanks guys.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

nice pics


----------

